# Leeroy's Lizard Lounge, Warrington



## Bambi1986 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there

Just wondered if anyone had ever used the above or if they had heard of the above business based in Warrington. 

I am interested in purchasing a flying squirrel from them and just need to check they are a trustworthy source. 

Kind regards
x


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

My friend lives near by & says it's a good shop. The owner Leeroy knows his stuff. They have Meerkats in at the moment!!! Hope this helps: victory:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Not been myself, but only heard good things from them from people I know who have been.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep - deffo a ligit place


----------



## Bambi1986 (Jan 14, 2011)

Brill thanks everyone


----------



## Katmc1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Regarding leeroy lounge lizards*

Just to let anyone wondering about Leeroys lizard lounge in Warrington the shop is 100 per cent fine I have recently bought two leopard tortoise off them and as I had to wait a while as he only had one.he kept me fully informed on the progress of the second tortoise and when he was dispatching etc when they arrived they came with their own hot water bottle.They were in good condition one was slightly shy and wouldn't come out so rang and expressed my concerns and was reassured by the person it would be ok and it was wouldn't hesitate to recommend Leeroys to anyone first class service.


----------



## nezzer01 (Jan 4, 2010)

*hi*

i buy from here all the time .its a great place to buy and look around and leeroy is a great bloke and knows his stuff :2thumb:


----------

